# Jet Tools / ToolSelect.com review



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

What a great opportunity to have been offered. Great job. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kjuly (May 28, 2009)

Hello Norman,
Thank you.
It was fun, interesting and I am grateful for the opportunity.
Keith


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

At first I couldn't figure out why you posted a pic of yourself, when Jet Tools was in the subject line, which led me to believe this was a review about "Jets" "bench top mortiser" and after reading the review I now understand why you posted a pic of yourself.

The review is about you.

Nice review, I enjoyed the read.


----------



## Kjuly (May 28, 2009)

I am glad you enjoyed the review.
I did not plan on adding any pictures with the review because the videos show the tools but I got an error message, saying I must add at least one picture. It makes sense that there should be a picture of the tool being reviewed. I didn't have a picture of the mortiser so I stuck in one of me. Next time I'll know and have a picture available.
Thanks for commenting.
Keith


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

your welcome : )

I look 4ward to following your blog and have much to say about "bench top" mortisers in terms of questions.

personally, I think they are a luxury most envy, that "square" hole. The "perfect" cut.

then compare the brand new perfect tool, right out of the box. ZERO milage and do one cut and God Bless its perfect, maybe three cuts or 50

two weeks later and 1,000 cuts later, ………….hmmmmmm. what just happened ?…..um,

I am always curious and am not afraid of automation in its cruellest form even if it means I can replace you with a machine, jus sayn if I was looking for one, I would find a very old one : ) It might even come rusty for less cash, ya that "ching ching" thing……….and keep doing perfect cuts for another hundred years. I have had too many employers, who wasted too much time, into believing the BT mortiser, could save their business. I have watched them endlessly battle with it, pretend it could save their day…………and FAIL

I learned how to drill a hole, or drop my router down one, and clean it up with a chisel, as per plans and specifications a long time ago

jus sayn, it cuts a few smart ones, and then it starts making you look stupid. Whats worse is when the boss is convinced, the BT, is faster then yr own square, and your own tools. …………? This is the point where I find a new place to work, as mine is done.


----------



## Kjuly (May 28, 2009)

I love old iron too. Those old machines were built to last a lifetime and longer. I think the biggest challenge you face with the old machines is space. If you have the luxury of a large shop then there's no problem but most of us have limited work space. Here is where the bench top tools have an advantage, use them and then store away until you need them again.
Keith


----------

